# Linux Performance on Intel Core Architecture (benchmark & review vs. other cpu types)



## Alec§taar (Aug 23, 2006)

See my subject-line/title above, & check out the results @ this URL:

http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=06/08/22/0415251&mode=thread



* Enjoy the read!

APK


----------



## strick94u (Aug 24, 2006)

Alec§taar said:


> See my subject-line/title above, & check out the results @ this URL:
> 
> http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=06/08/22/0415251&mode=thread
> 
> ...



my linux needs have allways fallin to how it makes my aging server run at todays speeds 
Linux that poor little nerd that works in the back of the IT department noboy invites to the party but keeps everything running smooth


----------

